# regarding liquid mask/peel and prime stuff...



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I read the post a couple weeks ago on some of you using the liquid mask product for windows with muntins. I will be doing some once the weather is nice enough to do outdoors but I ponder this.......

If this liquid mask does not cure (meaning it dries soft so you can peel it off the glass) then won't that affect the intergrity of the top coats on top of that?

If the liquid mask does not cure or harden then what does that mean for the application of coats of top of it?

I wouldn't mind using it but I wonder about those things......which leaves me questioning what or how the product will hold up with applications over top of it.

What is your peoples' takes on this?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Why do you use such large font? I can hear ok.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Why do you use such large font? I can hear ok.


ha ha, sorry. last time is was on for a while reading and i dog tired and i was thinking the fonts were too small so i guess i used a big one cuz my eyes were going all blurry.......and no i wasn't drinkin or smokin anything :blink:. had to change it up i guess.
its all good


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing...

lets say you went on the wood like a millimeter or two... then when you went to peel it off.. would that leave a raw wood spot?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i score it and leave it on the wood

i put it on nice and thick, so you have somthing to pull off.

i havnt had any adhesion problems with it or the topcoat.

works great on french doors.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ortiz,

Is this for spray or for brush ?

If for brushing, I would think it would take longer to apply and scrape off than it would to cut the muntins in.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

arch, you dont scrape it off, it peels off.

score and peel.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, never used it so I wouldn't know. Still, is it shorter to apply and peel off than it is just to cut in the munitins?

This is an old argument that will be discussed for eons, I suppose. 

Is it easier/quicker to cut in well or to slop it on and deal with the mess with either tape, liquid mask, or razor scraping? For me cutting in has ALWAYS been quicker and easier - it also is a pride in my abilities thing.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

the time savings is realized after multiple coats.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Jasco Mask and Seal claims to peel off of smooth, glossy surfaces, like glass (never tried it on trim) and stick to more porous surfaces, like bare or even primed wood. I have only ever used it by brushing in glass panels and not by spraying. I'm not sure I'd like it as a bare wood primer. I usually brush it in one thick coat, and wipe off any excess from the muntins with a rag. 

I really like this product for a couple of reasons. First, for exterior use, it creates a great seal between the glass and wood, exactly where water likes to creep under the edge of the paint and rot the fragile wood dividers. After multiple coats of paint you can use a razor to cut 1/16" from the wood onto the glass to leave a great seal. Also works where condensation is a concern indoors. 

After a coat of Jasco you can also sand the muntins freely without fear of damaging the glass. 

And of course, like anything else that enters the arsenal, it does so because it offers a savings in time and a better product with less skill and effort. When you do a house with 15 exterior French Doors and over three dozen six over six windows, you'll come to love this product.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i already like it, and i havnt used it yet. I remember driving by a place before i had ever heard of this stuff, and saw that the painter had sprayed over the windows. I trashed his name in my truck, i couldnt believe he was gonna scrape all that paint off the windows. Oh, here we call that 'rape and scrape'


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you spray it, make sure you use a guard that you don't care about very much, because it very hard to clean of the plastic for some reason. When you peel it off, don't try it in the sun, its ten times harder, but if have one of those old home with the french windows it really does save time, and you can leave it on for at least two weeks, because I have and it still came off easy .


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

also you can use it as a primer, its like a super peel bond


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya i will be sprayung 30 some windows both sides, all have muntins, as well as 8 french doors.


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> also you can use it as a primer, its like a super peel bond


oh sweet! so I don't need to prime the the windows then john? what about the exterior side? Do you think it is tough enough as a primer?


----------



## ortiz23 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks everyone for great responses so far. Anyone else feel free to provide your fidy cents :jester:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ortiz23 said:


> oh sweet! so I don't need to prime the the windows then john? what about the exterior side? Do you think it is tough enough as a primer?


You should be fine unless there is a big tanning problem.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> You should be fine unless there is a big tanning problem.


I was just about to say the same thing.

The stuff will stick well, but for blocking tannins etc. good luck ^_^


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

In case of the tanning you can shoot it on after you shoot the peel bond. I have done that w/out a problem.You might want to shoot and then brush the primer into all the rough areas of the wood. If you give it a day or so you can lightly sand after the primer.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

John we need to clarify this.. what is this stuff? Anyone have a link?


----------

